# favorite silky?



## imagineero (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi All,
Have been looking at getting a Sugoi, for those who own/use Silky saws, what is your favorite model and why?

Shaun


----------



## lync (Aug 4, 2010)

I prefer a straight blade this is my favorite
www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Straight


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 4, 2010)

Sugoi for bigger work, and Zubat for finer work.


----------



## tree md (Aug 4, 2010)

Shaun, I use the Sugoi and it is a fine saw no doubt. But truthfully I almost wish I would have gotten the Zubat. The Sugoi is a large saw and I have found that it can be a little cumbersome while climbing. I tried wearing it with the leg scabbard when I first got it bit I found that the handle stuck out like a sore thumb above my knee when I climbed. It was constantly getting caught on something. I clipped it to my saddle with a carabiner and problem solved. It's a great saw but I think a smaller saw would be a little more handy.


----------



## Grace Tree (Aug 4, 2010)

tree md said:


> Shaun, I use the Sugoi and it is a fine saw no doubt. But truthfully I almost wish I would have gotten the Zubat. The Sugoi is a large saw and I have found that it can be a little cumbersome while climbing. I tried wearing it with the leg scabbard when I first got it bit I found that the handle stuck out like a sore thumb above my knee when I climbed. It was constantly getting caught on something. I clipped it to my saddle with a carabiner and problem solved. It's a great saw but I think a smaller saw would be a little more handy.



+1 on all that. I have it clipped cross draw on the saddle. A little off subject but I absolutely love the Longboy pole saw for climbing. I've broken one blade in the last two years.
Phil


----------



## flushcut (Aug 4, 2010)

Ibuki for me. I do however find it to be a little cumbersome but have gotten use to it in pruning. I really like it for wrecking you can't beat the speed in which it slices through the wood. When hiking up a pine or spruce of medium to smallish size I take that instead of a chainsaw and when up top pull up the saw to top.


----------



## treeguyinoh (Aug 4, 2010)

The sugoi is a very aggressive saw. I prefer it when working in larger trees. I also have a smaller straight bladed one, Gomtaro maybe, I cant recall. For fruit tree restorations and highly visible residential prunes, it cant be beat.
To be honest, the only product that Silky makes I have ever not cared for is the pruner head for the hayauchi. I have used it maybe a dozen times and just cant get it to behave. The rest of their stuff is top notch.
Dennis


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Aug 4, 2010)

Zubat for me.... not to bulky not to small. if it wont do it in a timely manner, its chainsaw material.


----------



## james 13 (Aug 5, 2010)

the silky gomtaro is great cuts fast and leaves a good cut but what ever you buy you can't go wrong with silky


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 5, 2010)

The Gomtaros must be a NZ thing, at least 90% of the arborists around here use them. I have a bunch of silkys of different models but always got back to the gomtaros generally. I get the Ibuki out occationally but not often.


----------



## JNGWC&Tree (Aug 5, 2010)

I like the Sugoi very much in larger wood. It is quite aggressive and when pruning I will take a finer toothed 9 inch ARS dual strapped with the Sugoi and switch back and forth as needed. I find I save time using the Sugoi as I transition to the chainsaw way less.

Good to hear that folks like the Longboy, I have one on the way and am looking forward to using it.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 5, 2010)

TimberMcPherson said:


> The Gomtaros must be a NZ thing, at least 90% of the arborists around here use them. I have a bunch of silkys of different models but always got back to the gomtaros generally. I get the Ibuki out occationally but not often.



I just started using the gomtaro a couple months ago. I love that saw and have almost forgotten the sugoi. I found the sugoi was too big for the finer stuff that I want a handsaw for all too often. Gomtaro is much nicer to carry also. Cuts bigger stuff fine once I got used to it too.


----------



## Tobe (Aug 5, 2010)

All (and specifically Tree guy in OH),

Record straightener - 
The Sintung pruner accessory is not a Silky product rather an (unauthorized) accessory designed to fit the Silky Hayauchi. This product was brought in by the previous Silky importer but is on the "delete when out of stock block" by the new importer. IWord from the field is that the smaller version is a better performer than the larger one.

And an FYI for the coming year - 
Silky has an awesome new weapon in the works for 2011 that's sure to take the hort-world by storm. To many saw-hounds it's going to be a "why didn't someone think of this before" kind of product that, having tested a prototype myself, will be to sawing what the desktop computer was to the room-sized mainframe. Stay tuned.


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Aug 5, 2010)

Good for the glam but I can buy a new blade for my fanno for $14 or so.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Aug 5, 2010)

Had a sugoi, Too big and the scabbard too heavy. Used a gomtaro, too flimsy of a blade. On my 3rd zubat blade now. Perfect for me....

Mike


----------



## Bermie (Aug 6, 2010)

The Lawn Shark said:


> Zubat for me.... not to bulky not to small. if it wont do it in a timely manner, its chainsaw material.



:agree2: Completely...

As for the chap who said Silky was Ok for the glam...dude, you've obviously never owned one.

As far as I recall, correct me if I'm wrong, the Gomtaro (straight) and the Zubat (curved) are essentially the same tooth wise...


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 6, 2010)

Tobe said:


> All (and specifically Tree guy in OH),
> 
> Record straightener -
> The Sintung pruner accessory is not a Silky product rather an (unauthorized) accessory designed to fit the Silky Hayauchi. This product was brought in by the previous Silky importer but is on the "delete when out of stock block" by the new importer. IWord from the field is that the smaller version is a better performer than the larger one.
> ...



Hey this is a now generation, we dont want teasing, WE WANT THE TOYS! Hope its not just a silky with teeth on both sides of the blade! I wonder why silky hasnt developed its own pole pruner.


----------



## tree md (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, no teasing... Is this thing gonna rub our backs at night and make us a sammich???


----------



## bigchuck (Aug 6, 2010)

*Of the Silkys I've tried....*

I've tried quite a few handsaws (Silky, Jameson, ARS, Fanno, Fiskers and Felco. Maybe some others.) I will never bother with anything besides Silky again. 

I was issued a Zubat at work, and it was my first Silky. I'd still recommend it as a best "all around" type hand saw. I'm a pest tech, and when there wasn't pest work to do, I got sent out on a lot of ornamental prunes that most of the climbers didn't want to do. I never felt that the cuts I made with the Zubat were too rough. Occasionally, the depth of the blade made it hard to get into the tight crotches of a small crab apple or something, but I never felt like I couldn't make the cuts I needed to. The Zubat also does fine removing 4" or even larger limbs (in most species). Lastly, I really like the handle on the Zubat. It has a nice heft and a generally hand-filling, grippy feel. 

I got a great deal on a Sugoi when I was looking for a little bit bigger saw to take up in the tree for cutting bigger limbs on large prunes or removals. I was trying to decide between a Sugoi and an Ibuki. Came down to the deal I found. The Sugoi is definitely faster through bigger cuts than the Zubat. That being said, I am not (as yet) totally enamored of it. Where I loved the grip of the Zubat, the Sugoi is more flexible, has a bunch of ridges, an aggressive butt hook and is generally more squared-off. If it fits your hand, you can probably really reef on it more than the Zubat, but I personally don't really like how it feels in my hand. It's possible that I'd like it better if it was my first handsaw, and I wasn't more used to the Zubat. A few more (maybe personal/picky) things I notice with the Sugoi: The tip "vine cutter" (or whatever it is they call that thing) seems to get in the way when I am trying to do a single quick pull to take a small-ish branch off in a single stroke, or to pull fast through the bottom of a cut to drop off the branch. I notice that Silky doesn't have the tip thing on the larger version of the Sugoi they released. Also, for some reason, my Sugoi seems to get caught up alot when I slide it back into the scabbard. Actually dropped it out of the tree once because of that. Not a big thing, but it is kind of annoying.

I finally got a chance to handle an Ibuki the other day, but not to cut with it. It felt like the big brother of the Zubat. The handle is a bit fatter, but has the same rubber and heft of the Zubat. Recognizing that I haven't cut with it yet, I think if I could do it again, I'd trade my Sugoi for an Ibuki, based on the way it feels. It's a Silky. I know it will cut. 

I feel like I should mention the Hayauchi pole saw. I love it. It's heavy, but it really does allow you to make quality cuts, quickly, at 25 feet in the air. It lets me cut things from the ground that I probably would want to climb up for, were I using a lesser pole saw.


----------



## flushcut (Aug 6, 2010)

We all know about CAD right and after reading this thread for awhile it seems that HAD is just as infectious.


----------



## james 13 (Aug 7, 2010)

:jawdrop:silky has it's own pole pruner just look in the livin sawmakers book


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 7, 2010)

james 13 said:


> :jawdrop:silky has it's own pole pruner just look in the livin sawmakers book



you mean a pole saw or pole pruner?


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 7, 2010)

Tobe said:


> All (and specifically Tree guy in OH),
> 
> Record straightener -
> The Sintung pruner accessory is not a Silky product rather an (unauthorized) accessory designed to fit the Silky Hayauchi. This product was brought in by the previous Silky importer but is on the "delete when out of stock block" by the new importer. IWord from the field is that the smaller version is a better performer than the larger one.
> ...



Does anyone make a polesaw blade that will bolt onto a regular old style pole head, with the fine teeth like the gomtaro has? I would like to try something like that.. only with a thicker blade than the gomtaro obviously.


----------



## james 13 (Aug 7, 2010)

sorry i though you meant pole saw


----------



## coolbrze (Aug 10, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Sugoi for bigger work, and Zubat for finer work.



Ditto!!!


----------



## arbor pro (Aug 11, 2010)

I use the Zubat for climbing work and the Gomtaro for ground pruning of smaller trees and shrubs. Gomtaro has a very flexible blade that is wicked sharp. I don't use it for much over 3" diameter but it is great for the smaller stuff and makes a nice clean cut. Love the bright yellow handle and scabbard on the Gomtaro - haven't left one behind yet! Left a black Zubat behind a couple of years ago and never did find it.


----------



## prentice110 (Aug 12, 2010)

none had a zubat gave it to one of my climbers, didnt think it performed enough to justify the cost. i love my coronas. but im a removaler use it mostly for grabin ropes. cant stand that trimmin crap its for sissies J K


----------



## Grace Tree (Aug 13, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> cant stand that trimmin crap its for sissies J K



Darn right. We did 37 trims in the past week so I'm wearin' a dress. I'd be wearin' lipstick right now but luckily the guy had on small dying maple we could kill so I could feel like a manly man.
:jawdrop:


----------



## arbor pro (Aug 13, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> Darn right. We did 37 trims in the past week so I'm wearin' a dress. I'd be wearin' lipstick right now but luckily the guy had on small dying maple we could kill so I could feel like a manly man.
> :jawdrop:



LOL

That's fine by me, small wood and JK. While you two studs fight and lowball over removals in a tough econony, this wimp will gladly take on any pruning jobs you're too manly for. About 85% of my business is pruning work. At $65/hr labor (not including equipment), this wimp makes a hell of a lot more money at hourly prune jobs than I do at fixed-bid removals. 

A HELL of a lot more AND I don't have to bid *10* removal jobs for every *1* that I actually get - which is just how it's been the last 3 years. I'm actually quite thrilled that there are so many real men in my area and so few wimps like me. Keeps me plenty busy with tree work and you won't hear me complaining about a slow economy.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 13, 2010)

My Fanno is tired and needs to retire, this thread has made up my mind, today I will get a Zubat at Vermeer, thanks guys, for making my decision easy!

Gotta go to work


----------



## Grace Tree (Aug 13, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> LOL
> 
> That's fine by me, small wood and JK. While you two studs fight and lowball over removals in a tough econony, this wimp will gladly take on any pruning jobs you're too manly for. About 85% of my business is pruning work. At $65/hr labor (not including equipment), this wimp makes a hell of a lot more money at hourly prune jobs than I do at fixed-bid removals.
> 
> A HELL of a lot more AND I don't have to bid *10* removal jobs for every *1* that I actually get - which is just how it's been the last 3 years. I'm actually quite thrilled that there are so many real men in my area and so few wimps like me. Keeps me plenty busy with tree work and you won't hear me complaining about a slow economy.


 
My apologies. Sorry my post went over your head,
Phil


----------



## arbor pro (Aug 13, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> My apologies. Sorry my post went over your head,
> Phil



No need for apologies as no offense was taken and it didn't go over my head. I'm just surprised that using a small hand saw for pruning vs a big chainsaw for removals would make a tree guy feel wimpy. Besides the monetary benefits of pruning vs removals (which is significant in my area), pruning provides a great upper body workout and takes a lot of muscle and endurance to do it all day long. You're sure not going to feel wimpy at the end of the day.


----------



## coolbrze (Aug 17, 2010)

We've got a Sugoi 360 & a Zubat 300 and use the Zubat a whole lot more. Both are fantastic hand saws! Am looking for a smaller one myself for sm. pruning jobs.


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 17, 2010)

I use a sugoi and a longboy and an f180 folding saw I keep in my pocket. No complaints. They are sharp, fast and durable. Just how I like it.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have 3 Sugoi's and a Zubat. They are both good. Depends on what you are doing.. the Zubat a bit more finese than the Sugoi.. but Sugoi has its place as a saw.


----------



## JCONN (Aug 31, 2010)

How about for pole saws what do you guys use. I have a couple of Jameson fiberglass ones but would like to get a extend able silky any preferences?


----------



## arbor pro (Aug 31, 2010)

JCONN said:


> How about for pole saws what do you guys use. I have a couple of Jameson fiberglass ones but would like to get a extend able silky any preferences?



Silky Hayauchi - 21' fully extended. Incredible saw for the money.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Aug 31, 2010)

JCONN said:


> How about for pole saws what do you guys use. I have a couple of Jameson fiberglass ones but would like to get a extend able silky any preferences?



Mine are Jameson as well. Same poles as the BigShot (although they pole saw is longer than the BigShot poles).

If anybody uses others, would be interested in hearing how they work. Have looked at others, but never actually used anything else. (Frankly my polesaw does not get used much  )


----------



## Bermie (Sep 3, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> Silky Hayauchi - 21' fully extended. Incredible saw for the money.



DITTO...:agree2: love mine!


----------



## 802climber (Sep 6, 2010)

+1 on the Zubat.

As for a bigger saw between the Ibuki and Sugoi I heard the Sugoi, while it cuts fast, has a thinner blade and won't last as long through hard use as the Ibuki...Anybody?

I think the calf-mount thing looks cool although I've never tried it.

Zubat is compact and durable and replaces a chainsaw for me on a lot of medium-smaller cuts.


----------

